# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  برترین دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی کشور در حوزه پژوهش اعلام شدند

## Parniya

نتایج ارزشیابی دانشگاه‌ها و دانشکده‌های علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی از سوی معاونت تحقیقات و فناوری وزارت بهداشت اعلام شد.دانشگاه‌ها بر اساس چهار امتیاز در بخش های حاکمیت رهبری، توانمند سازی، تولید و دانش، تحقیقات دانشجویی در سه گروه تیپ یک، دو و سه معرفی شدند.برترین های این ارزشیابی که در جشنواره تحقیقات علوم پزشکی رازی جوایزی را دریافت می کنند بر اساس تعداد اعضای هیات علمی، تعداد پژوهشگر تطبیق یافته، کسب امتیاز در بخش های حاکمیت رهبری، توانمند سازی، تولید و دانش، تحقیقات دانشجویی انجام می گیرد و در نهایت امتیاز خام ملاک رده بندی دانشگاه هاست.به منظور رعایت عدالت در میان دانشگاهها، دانشگاه های مادر یا تیپ یک در گروه خود، دانشگاههای تیپ دو که در حال توسعه هستند در گروه خود و دانشگاه های تیپ سه که هنوز در ابتدای راه هستند نیز در گروه خود ارزشیابی می شوند.دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ یک شامل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران، شهیدبهشتی، اصفهان، شیراز، مشهد، تبریز، اهواز و کرمان هستند.در این ارزشیابی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران با کسب 96007.88 امتیاز خام در رتبه اول در میان دانشگاههای تیپ یک قرار دارد.دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ دو نیز شامل 24 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی است که در این گروه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیة الله با 12602.02 امتیاز خام در رده اول قرار دارد.دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ سه نیز شامل 19 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی هستند که در این گروه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهرکرد با 6280.2 امتیاز خام در رده اول قرار گرفته است.در میان دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ یک، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران بالاترین امتیاز را در شاخص های حاکمیت و رهبری، توانمندی سازی و تولید و دانش به دست آورده است. در این میان بالاترین امتیاز در شاخص تحقیقات دانشجویی متعلق به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز است.در میان دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ دو، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید صدوقی یزد در شاخص حاکمیت و رهبری، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندران در شاخص توانمندی سازی، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیة الله در شاخص تولید و دانش و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندران در شاخص تحقیقات دانشجویی بالاترین امتیازات را کسب کرده اند.همچنین در میان دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ سه، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یاسوج در شاخص حاکمیت و رهبری، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی خراسان شمالی در شاخص توانمندی سازی، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهرکرد در شاخص تولید و دانش و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یاسوج در شاخص تحقیقات دانشجویی بالاترین امتیازات را کسب کرده اند.


قلم چی

----------

